# 2013 not a funny year?



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Based on the lack of posts in this forum so far, 2013 is not going to be a fun year...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Did you hear the one about the three gov't guys, CIA, FBI and NSA, who walked into a D.C. bar? The bartender asks "What'll you fellas have today?

The FBI guy says "_____ ___ ________, and ________ ______ ___ _______."

Then the CIA guy says "___ _______ ___ or ____ ________ ____." 

Finally, the NSA guy goes "_________ _______ but not ___ ______ _________!" :lol:

:thats: :rolling:


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

:grin:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Replace FBI, CIA, and NSA with priest, minister, and rabbi or Englishman, Frenchman, and American and it will be just as funny.

The bar, of course, then could be anywhere...


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

A priest, a minister, and a rabbi walk into a bar. The bartender looks at them and says "What is this? Some kind of joke?"


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Three somewhat deaf Englishmen are sitting on a train as it pulls into the station.

The first asks "Is this Wembly?"

The second replies "No, today is Thursday."

The third says "So am I. Let's go to the club car and get a drink."

Oh, it's going to be a funny year after all...


----------

